# AVAILABLE: 14 mo. old Sage



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I was looking at petfinder.com to see if there were rescue Malts in my area in rescue and ran across Sage. It says he is 1 of 3 turned in by a breeder. I think he is darling.

Ellensburg isn't anywhere near me, it is near Yakima almost out in the middle of WA.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww! He looks like he needs a big hug! Sweet little guy!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

He's only a couple hours from me, he's sooooo cute.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Holy Cow, I was not aware of Sage. What a love bug!!

He's only 14-months-old. What a face, and sooooo white. :wub: 

Sure sounds like a love bug. I'm going to contact a few friends
who were interested, in that area. 

Thanks for bringing this up, Terry. Networking is all these guys have.

You ROCK girlfriend!! :rockon:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Sep 7 2008, 12:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631463


> He's only a couple hours from me, he's sooooo cute.[/B]



Run - don't walk Paula - he he he another malt ..
He's really cute I must admit ...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

He's a little darling! Dee, are you looking to give Shoni a little brother or sister? That would be WONDERFUL!!!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, he's so sweet, poor :wub: baby! He needs and deserves a really loving home. Paula? Dee?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Sage looks like a great puppy for someone. Paula probably has her hands full, and my hubby gets upset when I say Shoni needs a playmate..... Being a rescue that was turned in by a breeder he may have great breeding. There were 2 others turned in with him.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww such a handsome guy! :wub: Whoever gets him will be really lucky! :biggrin:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Sep 7 2008, 01:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631459


> I was looking at petfinder.com to see if there were rescue Malts in my area in rescue and ran across Sage. It says he is 1 of 3 turned in by a breeder. I think he is darling.
> 
> Ellensburg isn't anywhere near me, it is near Yakima almost out in the middle of WA.[/B]


Be aware that when you see a city on Petfinder, you *CAN NOT* take that as gospel. If it is important to you, then you have to call to find out where the dog really is.

All of my rescues having been showing up in Petfinder as Las Vegas.... although as of a couple of weeks ago, they were supposed to be changing it so for use, it would show Scottsdale.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

OH MY GOSH!!! He is some kinda PRECIOUS!! Hopefully with that mug, he'll have his perfect forever home in no time. Someone is going to be so lucky to share their life with this cutie-patootie!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Oh, he is too handsome! He is close to me...well, very close to my parents (they live in the Yakima area), and I visit them quite often...I wish I could afford the adoption fee, he sounds just perfect. :wub: *


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

what a gorgeous little boy. :wub: :wub: i hope he finds his furever home fast.


----------

